# Hello from Asia



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice to meet you!

I'm a freelancer composer living in Seoul, South Korea.

I write background music for Korean TV dramas.

Recently, I got EWQLSO play and symphobia. Both are amazing libraries.

I'm happy to know of this site. So much information...good news to me. :D


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome, sunnykim. 

This is THE place to be and I'm sure we'd be very interested in reading of your experience of writing for Korean Tv. 

Maybe you can give us a quick description of "A Day in the life of a Korean Composer?

At any rate, it's great to have you. This forum is very international and w/Korea in the news off and on, having a Korean member provides a unique perspective for us.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi artsoundz, Thanks for your warm welcome!

Yeah..It's going to be interesting if I will show you some parts of Korean TV clips 

with my music. Also I believe your honest criticism will be helpful to my 

composition. 

I think a life of composer anywhere is probably similiar, or not. In this Korean 

industry, competition is harsh and here are also TOO MANY composers. In 

this difficult time, producers doòô   ž?Ôô   ž?Õô   ž?Öô   ž?×ô   ž?Øô   ž?Ùô   ž?Úô   ž?Ûô   ž?Üô   ž?Ýô   ž?Þô   ž?ßô   ž?àô   ž?áô   ž?âô   ž?ãô   ž?äô   ž?åô   ž?æô   ž?çô   ž?èô   ž?éô   ž?êô   ž?ëô   ž?ìô   ž?íô   ž?îô   ž?ïô   ž?ðô   ž?ñô   ž?òô   ž?óô   ž?ôô   ž?õô   ž?öô   ž?÷ô   ž?øô   ž?ùô   ž?úô   ž?ûô   ž?üô   ž?ýô   ž?þô


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Sunnykim and welcome to the VI forum!

Have a nice time,
Theo.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to VI ! Enjoy the forum.


----------

